# Need few extra for private charter - Freeport



## willbo (May 21, 2004)

We have three spots open for tomorrow with Captain Kevin Martin of Surfside Beach Charters. This trip was scheduled back in August and postponed due to weather twice. With tomorrow's weather window, we are ON!

Plan to meet at Bridge Bait at 5:30am. Leave shortly thereafter.

All day charter should run $900 for the boat plus fuel. All costs split evenly amongst crew.

Serious inquiries PM for more info.


----------



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

Shoot me or Willbo a message for details or if your interested


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

SHUVT said:


> Shoot me or Willbo a message for details or if your interested


How many are going now and what species are you going after?


----------



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

waterfly said:


> How many are going now and what species are you going after?


We have 3 currently. AJ, Grouper, king, ling, dolphin and anything that is biting.

Prolly hit a few rigs or drop down for grouper depending on the bite

All gear, bait etc provided. All you need to bring is cold ones, sunscreen and cooler with some ice to take home all those fish fillets we are going to put on the boat.


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Willbo/shuvt,

How did you guys do? :brew:


----------

